# Hi girls im new here



## Bhman (Jul 30, 2011)

I prefer to remain anonymous to avoid that people that i know around me recognize me on this site

but to introduce myself, I just take these two pictures

im 19 and im straight. idk my weight but it should be around 400
So ladies, here my BHM body. Let me know what you think and if you want pm me!


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool minotaur! 

Welcome to the boards. You should, like, totally go and post about yourself in the intro threads if you haven't already.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2011)

*wow we especially LOVE HEADLESS/FACELESS MEN 


yuck yuck yuck*


----------



## Bhman (Jul 30, 2011)

putting a picture of my face with my naked body like this, it would make me the laughingstock of all my knowledge and I do not want that to happen :eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 30, 2011)

Bhman said:


> putting a picture of my face with my naked body like this, it would make me the laughingstock of all my knowledge and I do not want that to happen :eat1:



Then maybe you shouldn't be posting pictures at all? :huh:


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 30, 2011)

Bhman said:


> putting a picture of my face with my naked body like this, it would make me the laughingstock of all my knowledge and I do not want that to happen :eat1:



It's actually not required that you put a picture of yourself (nekkid or otherwise) to use the community boards. I certainly don't and never will, and it hasn't inhibited my ability to converse with the mostly friendly lot here.


----------



## Bhman (Jul 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Then maybe you shouldn't be posting pictures at all? :huh:



With greeting like that maybe 

and + I guess you're a guy
Just go annoy someone else


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 30, 2011)

Bhman said:


> With greeting like that maybe
> 
> and + I guess you're a guy
> Just go annoy someone else



Welcome to the boards!


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 30, 2011)

I respect your wishes for anonymity, so welcome! Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Bhman (Jul 30, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I respect your wishes for anonymity, so welcome! Hope you enjoy yourself here.



Thank you


----------



## Ola (Jul 30, 2011)

First of all welcome to the forum, it's nice when people post rather than lurk. (The latter is something that I myself am guilty of most of the time!)

Secondly:



Sasquatch! said:


> Then maybe you shouldn't be posting pictures at all? :huh:





Bhman said:


> With greeting like that maybe
> 
> and + I guess you're a guy
> Just go annoy someone else


I sort of think you missed the point. Some of the more jaded people here might scoff or roll their eyes at me now, but I'll try to explain so you don't get off to a bad start with the community:

Sasquatch did not try to "annoy" or take a jab at you, the thing is actually this: As was stated above it would be nice if you posted a bit about yourself, and not just your weight, age and sexual orientation. Even along with the headless pictures, that doesn't really stand out much. Guess how many other hopefuls come on here and do the exact same thing?

If you want to stand out from the crowd, tell us why we should send you that PM you ask for. What makes you interesting? For example, do you drink? A comment like "I chug appletinis like a motherfucker" would earn you coolness points in _my_ book at least, but judging from the thread title this introduction was mainly aimed at the she-folk, and I assume more specifically, the FFA's here. That is perfectly alright, and I respect that, but the same goes with them; they will want to know a little something about -you- as well! The FFA's are in a buyer's market; and can pick and choose and take interest in guys that actually have a little personal depth to go with that hawt, hawt body of theirs. 

Sorry for the rant; if you want to take my advice to heart or cast it aside is up to you, but regardless, welcome once more and I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Welcome to Dimensions.
2. Way to go right for the bitchy attitude. Since you haven't posted anything else to show a different side of your personality, it seems like you're a fantastic person I'll enjoy getting to know.
3. I highly suggest not fucking with Sassy.


----------



## Bhman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry for not revealing more than that about me, i guess it is that I'm more the type to tell more about me when I chat person to person.

I'm aware that in life we can not bring happiness to everyone

But hey, want to know more about me ?
Like you can see, im fat, not really because i want it, but just coz i like to eat :eat2:


----------



## Melian (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY FUCK....where is your face?

I'm scared. It's also 5am and I've been playing Silent Hill: homecoming....eek.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 31, 2011)

Greetings, headless man.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> HOLY FUCK....where is your face?
> 
> I'm scared. It's also 5am and I've been playing Silent Hill: homecoming....eek.



it's okay, i'll hold you. we can drink vodka and make jokes about him lacking head


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2011)

Bhman said:


> Sorry for not revealing more than that about me, i guess it is that I'm more the type to tell more about me when I chat person to person.
> 
> I'm aware that in life we can not bring happiness to everyone
> 
> ...


You ARE aware this is a message board so we uh..post messages and stuff here, talk about ourselves, etc. Hit and run HIT ME UP LAYDEEZ do indeed work with some though so lots of luck with that. 

So far, I'm underwhelmingly unimpressed.

But HEY, Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Broadside (Jul 31, 2011)

Might I suggest a mask? Batman Cowl? Hockey mask? Shades and a veil? Shredder helmet? Ninja balcava?

They should provide enough shroud if you're concerned about people finding your pics. Or you could just only put the pictures up for a certain amount of time, and then delete the picture the post links to.

Either way, good luck, and thanks for not posting your dick size. (read around the boards to get that joke)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 31, 2011)

Shredder helmet would be beyond epic.

Have any fat-loving artists ever done a fat shredder?

It would make sense since he was voiced by Uncle Phil.


----------



## PhiloGirl (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to break the one rule I know about forum politeness and go completely off-topic...

I cannot believe that I didn't know Shredder was voiced by the same actor who played Uncle Phil on the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. My mind has been blown by that sudden realization of "Holy shit, that was his voice!"

Thank you for the trivia tidbit.

Okay, commence headless-picture commentary.


----------



## Bhman (Aug 1, 2011)

hahaha... funny


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 1, 2011)

You seem like a nice guy and all, so welcome, but a 'Hit me up ladies, look at my headless torso pic' isn't very appealing since it's not all there is about you.

Just sayin'.


That and O.O @ the Shredder thang


----------



## Bhman (Aug 2, 2011)

Do what you want, you just have to delete this thread, I already removed the pics.
I can see that some of you have find one of my picture funny and oddly those who write nasty comments are almost just guys, guys, older 40 years old ssbbw womens ... not really what I want i would say

no offense


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2011)

I suppose the younger FFAs are still masturbating to your now-deleted pictures. How sad that they couldn't take a minute to come to your defense


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 2, 2011)

Bhman said:


> guys, older 40 years old ssbbw womens ... not really what I want i would say
> 
> no offense




WOW! I was all ready to feel sorry for you and say hello...until this comment. Not a great way to make friends.

You just screwed yourself big-time, dude.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was counting down the second I saw this thread first go up, because I knew it would go nuclear.

You have not disappointed. ....I'm just....so happy right now.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 2, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> WOW! I was all ready to feel sorry for you and say hello...until this comment. Not a great way to make friends.
> 
> You just screwed yourself big-time, dude.



I remember when I was douchey at my arrival here. I was thinking to myself "Why are these people such jerks"? But then I read that there quote && realized how much of an ass I must have seemed liked. WOW! I am still pretty douchey but I might have to settle down a bit before I Zeppelin like this fellow just did. No offense... the instant cure all of all jerk infused comments. Oy vey:blink:


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 2, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I remember when I was douchey at my arrival here. I was thinking to myself "Why are these people such jerks"? But then I read that there quote && realized how much of an ass I must have seemed liked. WOW! I am still pretty douchey but I might have to settle down a bit before I Zeppelin like this fellow just did. No offense... the instant cure all of all jerk infused comments. Oy vey:blink:



I must say, this post made me laugh, but mainly because I had the video/audio of the Hindenburg in my head the whole time I was reading it.

"Oh the humanity! Get out of the way, get out of the way!"


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 2, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I must say, this post made me laugh, but mainly because I had the video/audio of the Hindenburg in my head the whole time I was reading it.
> 
> "Oh the humanity! Get out of the way, get out of the way!"



LOL I heard that same part as I wrote it && had to stop just too youtube it real quick before finishing... Oh shit that was a hoot && a holler


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 2, 2011)

Bhman said:


> Do what you want, you just have to delete this thread, I already removed the pics.
> I can see that some of you have find one of my picture funny and oddly those who write nasty comments are almost just guys, guys, *older 40 years old ssbbw womens ... not really what I want i would say*
> 
> *no offense*



Adding "no offense" after such a declaration is akin to my noting that: I'm not offended because I'd have to first care about your opinion in order to be offended by something you'd say. Since I never got to know you, I don't give a ...! 

_just sayin'_

But what do I know? I'm just one of those older 40 years olds anyway. 



theronin23 said:


> I was counting down the second I saw this thread first go up, because I knew it would go nuclear.
> 
> *You have not disappointed. ....I'm just....so happy right now*.



DITTO (* gets fresh bag of popcorn *)



ManBeef said:


> I remember *when I was douchey *at my arrival here. I was thinking ...
> 
> -blah, blah, blah-
> 
> ... * I am still pretty douchey* but I might have to settle down a bit before I Zeppelin like this fellow just did. No offense... the instant cure all of all jerk infused comments. Oy vey:blink:



Yeah, because so much has changed... :doh:


----------



## Broadside (Aug 2, 2011)

Bhman said:


> Do what you want, you just have to delete this thread, I already removed the pics.
> I can see that some of you have find one of my picture funny and oddly those who write nasty comments are almost just guys, guys, older 40 years old ssbbw womens ... not really what I want i would say
> 
> no offense



Ahh... youth.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2011)

Why would any woman (of any age) want a sore loser?

P.S.--that crack about 40-year-old SSBBWS--dude--LMAO That was precious. Also sour grapes as in you're not good enough and never will be. The youngin's can have you. I don't go slumming so have no fear. Maybe you'll get lucky with someone with no self-esteem; You'd have a lot in common.


----------



## Bhman (Aug 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Why would any woman (of any age) want a sore loser?
> 
> P.S.--that crack about 40-year-old SSBBWS--dude--LMAO That was precious. Also sour grapes as in you're not good enough and never will be. The youngin's can have you. I don't go slumming so have no fear. Maybe you'll get lucky with someone with no self-esteem; You'd have a lot in common.



yeah I do not like big old silly like you who believe to know everything on all
your fat rises to your brain

your way of life, I royally dont care
i dont live on this forum like you granny.. have fun

and no offense .. granny :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2011)

And I was so looking forward to seeing the face.



* shakes cane at the skies *


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 2, 2011)

Aaaah here I was trying to be nice. Doofus.


----------



## Bhman (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Aaaah here I was trying to be nice. Doofus.



I have nothing against you

-

and me too i was trying to be nice at first 

I should not have send this thread point. But with the message that all you post about me, You reap what you sow


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You ARE aware this is a message board so we uh..post messages and stuff here, talk about ourselves, etc. Hit and run HIT ME UP LAYDEEZ do indeed work with some though so lots of luck with that.
> 
> So far, I'm underwhelmingly unimpressed.
> 
> But HEY, Welcome to Dimensions.



I needed to interject in this shit storm. 

Just wanted to say that hit and runs work with me. But that's because I'm hot as fuck . . . And I have a head.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I needed to interject in this shit storm.
> 
> Just wanted to say that hit and runs work with me. But that's because I'm hot as fuck . . . And I have a head.



*so grateful HOZAY has a head and shares it regularly 

pull up a chair and learn...young whipper snapper....

bah..19 yr old boys...WTF do they know  :doh:*


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread has made me go back and see my first posts.

Apparently I introduced myself once as some random guy, and then a year later I made a proper introduction. And then I talked about musicals. 

This place is so welcoming, and I'm sorry that you got off on the wrong foot here.

But hey, none of us know your face, so you can just make a new name and start over! No one will know!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 3, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Adding "no offense" after such a declaration is akin to my noting that: I'm not offended because I'd have to first care about your opinion in order to be offended by something you'd say. Since I never got to know you, I don't give a ...!
> 
> _just sayin'_
> 
> ...




Hey miss... I calmed my Sheen complex a lil since I started... even if that lil happens to be a millionth of a percent, the change was made. So CHACHA for the Manbeef. CHACHA :batting:


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey... maybe he saw Sleepy Hollow && was enthralled by the Headless Horseman. Now he lives his cyber life as a role player. Headless is his character look. He swoops into the forums on laggy days, riding his roflcoter as he snatches up unsuspecting vixxxens with hit && run posts. HE IS FOREVER!!! He is now, the new embodiment of BHM... (This is where you close your eyes && imagine an intense movie score as the words burst onto the screen one by one) 

!!!BIG!!!

!!!HEADLESS!!!

!!!MAN!!!

!!!DUN DUN DUUUUUN!!!

This Post has not been Rated
Coming soon to a forum near you...


----------



## Ola (Aug 3, 2011)

Bhman said:


> and me too i was trying to be nice at first
> 
> I should not have send this thread point. But with the message that all you post about me, *You reap what you sow*



Wait wait wait... let me get this straight: You post an introduction that really doesn't say anything about who you are, but people are kind enough to still reply and welcome you and help you out with some advice. You respond by acting snarky and insulting, and when people get upset about that and/or bite back you now play the victim and blame everyone else? No, my friend, you are NOT pinning this turd on us!

You have been given every chance to step back and say "hey, alright, we got off to a bad start, I didn't know how things worked here", but instead you lash out, call one poster "granny", and basically tell all guys and big/older FFA's to fuck off. Way to get accepted by the community; even if you are just interested in thin, athletic FFA's your own age, it really doesn't hurt your case to show that you can at least still act cordial with everyone else. ...not to mention being sociable enough to willingly befriend (or at least reach out to) another guy or two also makes you come off as a bit less creepy.


----------



## Melian (Aug 3, 2011)

Ola said:


> Wait wait wait... let me get this straight: You post an introduction that really doesn't say anything about who you are, but people are kind enough to still reply and welcome you and help you out with some advice. You respond by acting snarky and insulting, and when people get upset about that and/or bite back you now play the victim and blame everyone else? No, my friend, you are NOT pinning this turd on us!
> 
> You have been given every chance to step back and say "hey, alright, we got off to a bad start, I didn't know how things worked here", but instead you lash out, call one poster "granny", and basically tell all guys and big/older FFA's to fuck off. Way to get accepted by the community; even if you are just interested in thin, athletic FFA's your own age, it really doesn't hurt your case to show that you can at least still act cordial with everyone else. ...not to mention being sociable enough to willingly befriend (or at least reach out to) another guy or two also makes you come off as a bit less creepy.



Exactly.

Being literate helps, too (most noobs miss that one).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Being literate helps, too (most noobs miss that one).



I had a literate once. But I ate it. Feed me 'TILL I EXPLODE LOL!!!!

That fits the norm of new posters right?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> This thread has made me go back and see my first posts.
> 
> Apparently I introduced myself once as some random guy, and then a year later I made a proper introduction. And then I talked about musicals.
> 
> ...


The difference is that I don't recall you once ever being a douche.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> The difference is that I don't recall you once ever being a douche.



Thank you. And I wasn't comparing mine to his, I was just curious about how I introduced myself to dims.

I'm on a constant path of self-discovery, so I really enjoy looking back sometimes.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 3, 2011)

Melian said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Being literate helps, too (most noobs miss that one).



Wait, we need to be literate too? In that case it's a good thing I paid attention in class.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBob said:


> Wait, we need to be literate too? In that case it's a good thing I paid attention in class.



Also appreciate any alliteration aptly applied. :batting:


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 4, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Also appreciate any alliteration aptly applied. :batting:



That's what we like to call winning.


----------



## meangreen (Aug 4, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I respect your wishes for anonymity, so welcome! Hope you enjoy yourself here.



^^ This right here.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bhman said:


> yeah I do not like big old silly like you who believe to know everything on all
> your fat rises to your brain
> 
> your way of life, I royally dont care
> ...



...Dear Lord, how did I miss this?!

Listen here Ichabod, I understand the headlessness and all must put a damper on your sense of direction, but you do realize you're digging yourself DEEPER now, right? Think of it this way, your sparkling social skills and debonair chest hair may never get you laid, but at least you'll save a fortune on hair cuts.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 5, 2011)

As someone who is publicly out as a fat man for about 10 years now, I think I've only met one person in real life that was like, hey I know that dude.

7 billion people in the world, say half are of age and have the Internet, there is in this sub forum at best 50 members who are for the most part visiting and posting. Do the math, your risk is extremely low. 

None-the-less, being fat brethren, welcome


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> As someone who is publicly out as a fat man for about 10 years now, I think I've only met one person in real life that was like, hey I know that dude.
> 
> 7 billion people in the world, say half are of age and have the Internet, there is in this sub forum at best 50 members who are for the most part visiting and posting. Do the math, your risk is extremely low.
> 
> None-the-less, being fat brethren, welcome



I gotcha beat.








That's me. Recognize it anyone? It's ok to admit it. I didn't do it, someone stole the picture from my myspace years ago. Now it's everywhere from 4chan to a Westboro Baptist Church video, and no one knows it's me until I tell them.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 5, 2011)

* unless you become an Internet meme

But dude come on Internet Meme, thats like the modern day version of 'your 15 minutes of fame' deal. 

Only now you are electronically immortalized, at least until skynet...


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 5, 2011)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> * unless you become an Internet meme
> 
> But dude come on Internet Meme, thats like the modern day version of 'your 15 minutes of fame' deal.
> 
> Only now you are electronically immortalized, at least until skynet...



....you didn't read the bottom part.

I was bolstering your point by saying no one knows it's me until I tell them.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 5, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I gotcha beat.
> 
> That's me. Recognize it anyone? It's ok to admit it. I didn't do it, someone stole the picture from my myspace years ago. Now it's everywhere from 4chan to a Westboro Baptist Church video, and *no one knows it's me until I tell them.*



Not entirely accurate. That gem popped-up randomly a couple of months ago during one of my insomniac surfings and I did recognize you (literally a "WTF? Sonova..! Wait...is that..? Shit!" moment), but only because I've come to know you somewhat _now_. I could tell it was an old pic, regardless it is an old meme. I didn't see the point of mentioning it as I've rightly guessed that you already knew about it. Were either of us less prolific contributors here and elsewhere, you are correct, I likely would not have made the connection.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 5, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not entirely accurate. That gem popped-up randomly a couple of months ago during one of my insomniac surfings and I did recognize you (literally a "WTF? Sonova..! Wait...is that..? Shit!" moment), but only because I've come to know you somewhat _now_. I could tell it was an old pic, regardless it is an old meme. I didn't see the point of mentioning it as I've rightly guessed that you already knew about it. Were either of us less prolific contributors here and elsewhere, you are correct, I likely would not have made the connection.



Yeah...but it's different with you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Yeah...but it's different with you.



Oh come on Ronin, don't pretend you don't relish the fact you're a meme.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 5, 2011)

-shniffs air- Smellsh like shumun's been trollin' here.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh come on Ronin, don't pretend you don't relish the fact you're a meme.



I fully admit I get a sick kick out of it until I read the comments.


----------

